# Deep V or Mod V?



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 23, 2012)

I am talking to a fella about this boat, I am wondering what this boat should be called. It is a 14', thinking about dif ideas. 







Thanks

NGaHB


----------



## atuck593 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would say a deep v to a semi v depending on how high the sides of the boat are. I think a modified v is just a flat bottom jon boat with short sides and rather than have a flat front it comes to a point but is still shallow. Maybe I am wrong but I hope it helps you out.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think its just a v hull not deep nor modified.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2012)

My definition is 

V hull is V all the way to the back, including the stern angles.

Modified V....hull is V at bow and dead flat at stern.

Flat bottom...totally flat bottom.

I have a modified V and have owned a number of boats configured the same way ( two El Pescadors and one Gulf Coast; and my present 160W Lowe.) I love this hull shape.

IMHO 

V ...... best ride, poor stability when standing at rest and while fishing

Modified V....good ride, and good stability when standing while fishing.

Flat bottom..... worst ride, but most stable when standing while fishing.

R


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I think it looks like its in pretty good shape. i hope it goes through. Then all the decisions really begin. I, dont think Id deck it anywhere near the top, but would defiantly try and deck it in the front. 

Thanks again

NGaHB

** Wrong forum, sorry Mods**


----------



## vahunter (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a 1548 (15' long and 48" wide at the floor) modV and I love it. It's made by Weldbilt and it's all welded. Great boats for the price. Very stable, tall sides, and can still handle a good chop in the bay. Another advantage of the modV or semiV is that you can get into shallower water and not drag.

The boat in the pic looks nice but I depends more on what you want to do with it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 24, 2012)

Semi-V.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Semi-V.



Yep. The deep vee classification is dependent entirely on the stern deadrise. The depth of the sides, and the bow entry deadrise don't affect the classification. Since, at the stern, that one is flat as flat can be, it is most definitely a semi v.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

YEP Semi V.

FWIW a mod V isn't a jon, with a V nose.


A mod V refers to the bottom of the boat not the front. The aluminum mod V bass boats (Tracker TXW175) has a very pronounced V on the bottom. Just not as pronounced as say, a Lund Pro Guide boat with a True V (not mod V)

Glass bassboats that we are all familiar with are also mod V boats. (with pad)


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

definately NOT a mod v.

check out this site and many others...
https://www.loweboats.com/mod-v/back-to-basics/

Despire what is said above, I would say that a Mod IS basically a jon with a V "ish" bow. (see link above)

I would classify the boat in question as a shallow v or semi v. But that might not be the right terminology either 
Lowes seems to call that type of boat "utility" boats


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

bassnbrian said:


> definately NOT a mod v.
> 
> check out this site and many others...
> https://www.loweboats.com/mod-v/back-to-basics/
> ...




A mod V is a V bottom boat/flat bottom boat. It's a term originally used to describe the changes that were made to glass bass boats when the hulls moved away from the Tri-hull style V bottom boats to the much wider, flatter, pad style boats like used today.


The mod V is the V on the bottom of the boat. Modified from a true deep V only bottom. Not the V at the front.


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

LonLB said:


> bassnbrian said:
> 
> 
> > definately NOT a mod v.
> ...




you better call Lowe and have them clarify their site then.
Don't wish to argue, but to me it seems like the link above shows well the modern understanding of what a Mod-v boat is. This is not MY info....Im just pasting a link.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not arguing just want to clarify for future reference.
FWIW that link you posted doesn't work. However, if you go their site, click on the bass/crappie mod V boats, and all of those boats have a V bottom.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

First example....Where the terminology originally came from. APBA racing.

Any modification from a normal, or conventional V.
And actually this boat is VERY similar in to an aluminum mod V. Eliminate those tunnels and you get the flat boat with a V bottom hull that the aluminum Mod V's have.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

G3 mod V with V bottom.


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

link works fine, you just have to use the pull down tabs


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

Note the deadrise measurement in this link of a mod V boat. An Eagle mod V 190

https://www.g3boats.com/Eagle_190_Aluminum_Fishing_Boat

Another Mod V, with deadrise measurement -Fisher boats.
https://www.fisherboats.com/boat/features_options.cfm?boat=2983

What is deadrise??

This.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

bassnbrian said:


> link works fine, you just have to use the pull down tabs



Either way, pull down the mod V boats and they all have a V on the bottom. Otherwise they are not mod V boats.


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

I disagree that the definition is that cut and dry...just look around, there are TONS of flat bottom boats with V style bows that are called MOD-v.

Their definition might be wrong , but nevertheless it is the label they are being sold under

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3425


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

bassnbrian said:


> I disagree that the definition is that cut and dry...just look around, there are TONS of flat bottom boats with V style bows that are called MOD-v.
> 
> Their definition might be wrong , but nevertheless it is the label they are being sold under
> 
> https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3425




That boat has V.

This pulled from the description
"The Mod V design means you’re in for a much smoother and drier ride than standard flat-bottom boats."

This link has the specs, and lists the deadrise-again a measure of the V.
https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3425


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

lol whatever man, we have all seen FLAT bottomed "jon" style boats with a V shaped bow...and when we do...they are sold under the "mod V" label.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

LonLB said:


> bassnbrian said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that the definition is that cut and dry...just look around, there are TONS of flat bottom boats with V style bows that are called MOD-v.
> ...





Another Tracker TXW175=SPECS INCLUDE DEADRISE (note the deeper V on these vs the very shallow V on the jon style mod V)
https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3406


The bottom of a Mod V Tracker.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah that picture of the tracker says it all...that is how the mod V looks...it is cut and dry. The trackers and jons that are sold as that label look to be a flat Jon with a v bow at first glance, but they have a slight v in the hull...


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

bassnbrian said:


> lol whatever man, we have all seen FLAT bottomed "jon" style boats with a V shaped bow...and when we do...they are sold under the "mod V" label.



So far, every boat you've linked to has some deadrise. Once you get past 0 degrees of _transom_ deadrise (ie - dead nuts flat, not 'mostly flat'), you are into the category of mod vees. Believe it or not, it _is_ cut and dry. 

The flat bottoms with a bit of a triangle in the nose are pretty well a thing of the '80s - I've owned one before, and worked on a few others, but I don't think I could produce a link to one made today if I had to.


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> bassnbrian said:
> 
> 
> > lol whatever man, we have all seen FLAT bottomed "jon" style boats with a V shaped bow...and when we do...they are sold under the "mod V" label.
> ...




those 80"s ones must be what I was thinking of. Though it Kinda sucked I couldnt produce the right links lol....no problem eatin humble pie =)


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

As we look at these hulls I gotta ask...what difference does that slight deadrise make in the handling of the boat?

We all hear that jon's are generally not good in rougher "big" water...but what about semi- v's?
My semi v has a pretty flat bottom like the poster's picture. And I definately struggle against in any kind of rough water. Does that slight deadrise help?

Living by Lake st clair in MI, Im constantly looking for a boat thats small enough for my yard (and the great fishing canals on LSC), cheap enough for the budget and safe enough for the open water of the main lake.

I'm sorry to "hijack" the thread


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

Given the same amount of width
Deep V=smoother ride in rough water. 
Flat=more stable at rest.
Mod V's, and semi V-s are an attempt to bridge the gap.


To answer your question though, it won't make that much of a difference. Noticeable, but If I had a flat boat that fit my needs, and I liked, I wouldn't seek out a Mod V.

Although I have heard of some folks lately talking about how the new Tracker mod V bass boats ride pretty darn well in rough water, MUCH better than people expect, and much better than Trackers of years past.
But again that Tracker Bass boat has a much bigger, more pronounced V, then some of the jon style mod V's


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lon is not only correct...but...when you think of how many hours many spend fishing....vs...hours spent getting TO the fishing spot.... stability is an important factor. 

I've owned a couple of flat bottom Carolina Skiffs. Still own one, as a matter of fact. Hard riding while getting to the spot, but pretty solid when standing and fishing. 

If I was towing a skier all of the time, then a V bottom would be a better choice for that activity.

R


----------



## bassnbrian (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess a lot of it is personal experience and taste. TBH I absolutely despise the in my buddy's 18' aluminum Lund (I think Lund..but not sure) Deep V. Everytime we are out on St Clair...even the smallest chop just about breaks your spine at anything over minimal speed....whether he is on plane or not.

My semi V gives a much better ride over smaller waves but doesn't feel safe once the lake gets moody. I know we would get home safe in my bud's boat in pretty rough water...but we might not be able to walk right for a week...

I came really close to buying an 16' V glass boat this fall due to my aching spine.... But family medical bills took that dream away


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Brian....if you had a chance to ride in a center console....I think you would find that your back would like it a LOT better. You can flex your knees at each wave. You can also add a floor cushion. I never felt the need for that, even though my 72 yr. old back isn't the best. 

My Carolina Skiff is a hard riding flat bottom boat, but it has a CC. It can take lots of waves well. I just give and take and flex up and down with the waves.

My semi-V Lowe 16W has a sit-down side console. It rides just fine, but I would prefer being up high and seeing whats coming. 

99% of the boats on my little lake in Wisconsin are the sit down Lowe style. I think those guys are missing a bet. They give me strange looks whenever I blow by them standing up.

R


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2012)

in really rough water the way you drive the boat can have an effect too. You can go from a smooth ride to a kidney pounding ride with the same boat, and two different operators.

FWIW there are solutions help the rough ride in any boat. Spring loaded pedestals.


*EDIT* Here ya go.

https://shockmasterpedestals.com/


----------

